# C&S Mogul #22, need hel with air tank/generator mount



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking for some help...

I'm trying to complete an LGB Mogul bash into C&S's #22. I'm not sure what the air tank and generator mounting deck or plate looks like. I’ve seen several pictures of Aster's #22 but I can't ascertain what’s used and the prototype image looks different than Asters model. Aster depicts what appears to be a plate under the air tank-generator with stand-offs. Are the stands-offs located in each corner and are the stand-offs simply flat stock, angle, channel or what? 

Thanks for any help in advance,
Michael


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a1/banjocharley/CS22.jpg
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a1/banjocharley/CS22.jpg
This view is different but probably won't help with your question. Might help with your project though.


----------

